# Computer won't turn on Just Beeps



## coderad (May 29, 2008)

I pull the ram out of my computer to see what kind it was. Put is back in. The Computer turns on and beeps every 5 second or so. No display on the Monitor. Every thing seem to sound normal exept for the beep.
Checked Factory bios Beep codeswich say. No DRam installed or detected.
Tryed Ram reset with jumper.

What did I do and what can I do to fix it?
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check you are seating it properly
don't rely on the clips clicking over it does not mean they are seated when they do


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Reseat your ram, make sure you installed it properly, line up the 
slots with mobo. Sometimes you really have to push down, hard
until you feel, or better yet hear a click. Dont get a hammer but
it takes more force sometimes then you would think.....


----------



## coderad (May 29, 2008)

Tried that too, the ram is in there tight. Even tryed a new 1g stick I bought to upgrade. Anything else I can try?


----------



## coderad (May 29, 2008)

Sorry what is Mobo?
Is there another way to reset. Mother board website said to unplug power supplie pull out button battery, move jump over to 1 and 2 for 10sec, then put eveything back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

motherboard
cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## coderad (May 29, 2008)

Ok did that again.. But still beeping no change.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you buy the correct ram,did you check what it supports first


----------



## Jackel 159 (May 29, 2008)

what kind of computer are you using?
if its dell there might be another problem
also are you sure you got the right beep codes, make sure there from the maker of your computer and double check to make sure you heard the pattern correctly.

another thing, instead of just reseating the ram switch them around so that the left one is in the right slot and the right is in the left slot.

check for bad motherboard, if you look at your motherboard you will see little things that look like batteries, if any of those have goo coming out or some kind of battery acid type substance your motherboard is screwed

lastly, perhaps when you were fiddling with the ram you loosened a cable or wire on the motherboard, check to see if everything is tight and were it should be

I hope this helps....


----------

